# Replacement Tyres and Rims for Tourer?



## oxford_guy (12 Sep 2011)

Hi - I've had my Hewitt Cheviot SE tourer for about 2 1/2 years now and have used it almost everyday for commuting, shopping, as well as a number of cycle tours each year of varying lengths. I've been very happy with the bike and its mostly been very reliable, but in the last few months I've experienced 3 punctures (all for the rear wheel), I think perhaps because the tyres are starting to look a bit worn, also I've noticed that the rims seem to be getting quite worn too (perhaps not surprising as my commute involves going down a very steep long hill each day), am am wondering whether I should replace them too. The hubs are okay, though, I think rear hub is only 1 1/2 year's old, as the original Shimano XT one died (locked up, think water had got inside the bearings), so I replaced it with a nice (if noisy) Hopetech one. The front hub is a Schmidt dynamo hub, which seems to be working fine still.

Anyway, I was wondering what tyres and rims to replace them with - the current rims and tyres are not the lightest, but (until now at least) have been quite robust - as I do some cycling on canal tow paths and off-road cycle trails (*not* MTB trails) Paul Hewitt advised me to go for 700c Rigide Sputnik rims with 35mm wide Schwalbe Marathon XR tyres, but as I do *most* cycling on roads or reasonable off-road cycle trails, I was thinking that this time maybe I could go for some slightly lighter/thinner (maybe 32mm?) tyres/rims? They do need to be capable of carrying a full-camping load, though - 2 rear panniers, 2.5kg tent, sleeping bag/mat etc. and bar bag (no front panniers, not yet anyway) and myself (about 11 stone).

What tyres and rims would people now recommend for a such a touring bike? Another variety of Schwalbe Marathon maybe (they seem to do quite a range now) or Continental tyres perhaps? I've no idea about rims, though! Am happy to pay for quality and reliability, so would not necessarily just go for the cheapest solution, but obviously want some value for my money too. Thanks!


----------



## Brommyboy (12 Sep 2011)

I have used 32mm Schwalbe tyres for many years now, carrying camping loads of around 23 kgs, both on and off road. I am considering using 28mm tyres, too. The ordinary Marathon tyres are fine for this, reasonably puncture proof and not to heavy. The Sputnik rims are fine for touring, being double-walled. Spa Cycles are good suppliers for touring gear - rims £18 and tyres £15 for HS368 earlier this year.


----------



## mcshroom (12 Sep 2011)

I have 32mm Marathons on mine normally, and put 35mms on for loaded touring (it just feels right to put bigger ones on when touring for me). I've just bought some new wheels with rigida snyper rims which are a bit lighter than the sputniks


----------



## Crankarm (13 Sep 2011)

mcshroom said:


> I have 32mm Marathons on mine normally, and put 35mms on for loaded touring (it just feels right to put bigger ones on when touring for me). I've just bought some new wheels with rigida snyper rims which are a bit lighter than the sputniks



If riding on surfaces other than smooth road you will be better off with a wider tyre 32 or 35C to cushion blows to your wheels and give added comfort. You can tour with a heavy load on hand built wheels on 23/25C tyres on smooth roads but any slightly rough surfaces may well risk wrecking your wheels plus will be pretty uncomfortable.

Rims - My bikes have hand built wheels with either Mavic Open Pro CD or wider A719 rims. Never had a problem and been totally happy. No experience of Rigida rims except the really really cheap variety that I used decades ago which in hindsight were crap. I suppose a quality hand built wheel with Rigida rim is going to be as good as any other. It is the quality of the wheel build that is by far the determining factor of strength and longevity. 

Tyres - Continental Travel Contact, Specialised Armadillo, Schwalbe Marathon XRs (not made any more) but heavy compared to other tyres. I think Schwalbe have replaced the XR with the Dureme or Supreme. Check out CRC they have more tyres than there are styles of trainers.

If getting larger profile tyres make sure you can still fit them with mudguards on your bike as clearance will gradually be reduced.


----------



## willem (13 Sep 2011)

Rigida Sputnik are excellent for heavy use. Since you seem to wear rims fast I would not go for the lighter stuff. The Marathon XR was a super robust tyre, but slow and uncomfortable (a successor has just been announced: the Marathon Mondial). I think it is unnecessarily robust for your use, and very much so. Since you also ride on tow paths and the like I would suggest a fast and wide tyre. Wide for grip, comfort, and speed off road and on bad roads. Fast because there is no point in riding stiff and slow tyres unless you need to because you are riding the Karakorum Highway. So I would rather go for a 40 mm Marathon Racer (2012 model, evolution line). In more mud, try to find a 37 or 42 mm ordinary Marathon pre 2011 (the 2011 is horribly stiff). My personal favourite is the Panaracer Pasela, but it may be too fragile for daily commutes in the UK with its dirty roads littered with glass.

Willem


----------



## oxford_guy (14 Sep 2011)

willem said:


> Rigida Sputnik are excellent for heavy use. Since you seem to wear rims fast I would not go for the lighter stuff. The Marathon XR was a super robust tyre, but slow and uncomfortable (a successor has just been announced: the Marathon Mondial). I think it is unnecessarily robust for your use, and very much so. Since you also ride on tow paths and the like I would suggest a fast and wide tyre. Wide for grip, comfort, and speed off road and on bad roads. Fast because there is no point in riding stiff and slow tyres unless you need to because you are riding the Karakorum Highway. So I would rather go for a 40 mm Marathon Racer (2012 model, evolution line). In more mud, try to find a 37 or 42 mm ordinary Marathon pre 2011 (the 2011 is horribly stiff). My personal favourite is the Panaracer Pasela, but it may be too fragile for daily commutes in the UK with its dirty roads littered with glass.



I really don't won't to be going larger than 35mm, as am starting to get close to mud-guard clearance limits etc. already and would prefer a less bulky/heavy tyres if possible. I was thinking going down to 32mm might be a good compromise, as most my cycling is on roads. Regarding the rims, maybe its my usage or maybe the Rigida Sputnik wears fast?


----------



## oxford_guy (14 Sep 2011)

Has anyone tried the Continental Touring Plus:
http://www.conti-tyres.co.uk/conticycle/ti%20touringplus.shtml 

They seem to do this in a 32mm size, which I would prefer


----------



## oxford_guy (14 Sep 2011)

or possibly 


Vredestein Perfect Tour
or 
Vredestein Perfect Trek?
http://www.vredestein.com/Tweewielers_Bandgroepen.asp?BandtoepassingID=2&BandtypeID=120


----------



## willem (14 Sep 2011)

The Sputniks are fine so maybe you need better gentler brake blocks like Koolstop Salmons. What a pity you do not have more clearance. Anyway, don't go narrower - go lighter and more flexible. So try the35mm Pasela TG would be my suggestion. You will fly.
Willem


----------



## Moodyman (14 Sep 2011)

Get some Rigida Grizzly - as tough as you'll ever need for touring / daily commuting, but lighter than the Sputniks. 

They come in two varieties - normal and ceramic braking surface. 

The ceramic braking surface uses special pads, but will last a long time.

I think they're fine for 28mm to 40mm tyre range

Spa Cycles or Hewitt should stock these.


----------



## vernon (14 Sep 2011)

I used Mavic A719 rims and Panaracer Pasela Tourguard 28mm tyres on my Dawes Galaxy and they provided comfort and durability as well as a fair turn of speed. The combo worked well with my 24 stone carcase and full camping gear load.

I also use the same combination on my Audax/light touring bike.

I have Rigida Sputniks and 25mm Paselas on a road bike and its faster than the other two even though it has the same gear ratios.

I don't think the original advice from Paul Hewitt is faulty.
Spa cycles would suggest something similar I suspect.


----------



## andrew_s (16 Sep 2011)

I use Exal LX17 rims with Panaracer Pasela 700x35.

32mm is the traditional touring tyre size. It's a good compromise between being reasonably fast on tarmac, not too hard to be comfortable, and controllable on gravel tracks etc.



I chose the LX17 rims (Spa cycles) because they allow a good range of tyre sizes for a touring bike - from 25mm up to 47mm. (DRC ST19 are the same size but cost more). Both Open Pro and 19mm rims like the A719 have a recommended limit of about 32mm (max/min respectively), so aren't a good choice if you want to vary either side, such as 25mm for dry summer use, and 35mm studded of icy winter use.


----------

